# Trade Suggestions?



## Hayward89 (25 Mar 2013)

Hi all.

I've been on the fence about putting in an application for years, since I was 19. I'm 23 now, and during these years I've done fairly decently as a tech (networking, software support, etc) at various jobs, but I don't think I can stay in an office slaving away in front of a computer screen for the rest of my life. I want to get out there and make a difference, as cliche as it is. Combine that with a paycheck, and I'll be one happer camper.

But enough with a story. If it's no trouble, I'd like to hear some suggestions from you guys regarding some good trades and your experiences with them. I know only I can decide what I want to go for, I just want to hear some thoughts.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chelomo (25 Mar 2013)

http://www.forces.ca/en/home/

Go there, watch the videos and read the descriptions for the different trades. Of course, It's made for recruiting purposes, so you obviously don't get the day to day grit of it, but once you've found a few trades you're interested in, you can go talk to your local recruiter, or ask some of the forum members what their experiences have been with some particular trades. Right now your query is rather too broad.


----------



## Hayward89 (25 Mar 2013)

I figured as much. I didn't find the recruiting videos to be very descriptive about day-to-day life. I was thinking about learning more about the combat arms trades, even though everyone tells me I'm stupid for thinking about that particular trade group.

Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Chelomo (25 Mar 2013)

Well, a year ago when I first applied for ROTP I was in luck and my recruiter had put in something like 20 years in the Infantry, so he gave me plenty of little morsels haha, even though I decided to switch to artillery. If you are interested in the combat arms, then I suggest you search in the forums dedicated to each arm, on this website. Combat arms is already more defined than "trades", and if they are what you want to do, then go for it. If you want to do the combat arms, then that should be your decision. A career in the CF is a big commitment, and it's understandable people are trying to give you advice, but at the end of the day, that commitment is yours to make or not.


----------



## Hayward89 (25 Mar 2013)

Sound advice, I do appreciate it. The combat arms are the ones that get stuff done, and I respect that. I plan on visiting a recruiter with some trades picked out, it's just a matter of which three I like the sound of the most before then.

Once again, thanks for your input. Take care of yourself eh.


----------



## Hayward89 (26 Mar 2013)

I'm heading to the local recruiting office in the morning to talk about armoured, artillery, and infantry. Was debating on waiting a few months to brush up on my fitness prior to visiting, but I assume I'll have plenty of time to take care of that if processing times for recruitment are as long as I've heard.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Mar 2013)

Based on your first post, there are some other trades that you might consider.  Nothing wrong with the combat arms, but the CF needs good techs too.  The cyber battlespace is as real as the kinetic one.

Army - ACISS

Air Force - ATIS Tech

Communicator Research Operator  All environments Army/Navy/Air Force

There were some Navy trades called Naval Electronics Technician before, I think they were moved under the Weapons Engineering Tech trade.  Naval Communicators also do tech stuff.

Another _great_ trade that you might find interesting is the Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator trade.  Check out the video, the guy in the video was doing work similar to yours before joining it.


----------



## Hayward89 (26 Mar 2013)

Thanks for your post, Eye. I hadn't considered some of the tech trades, and ACISS certainly seems to be good. Always worth a little more research. I just need to find a way to get the girlfriend/future wife onboard with the idea of me signing up for the Army and I'll be good to go. And by that I mean I'd rather not put up with some grief because of my choice. I will choose what I do with my life.

Thanks again.


----------



## TechLife (26 Mar 2013)

If you're looking for a job that involves technician style work, yet not sitting at a computer all day long (sometimes rarely) there are various fields in the ACISS trade. For example, I am in the ACISS trade under the CST branch (Communication Systems Technologist) and we spend quite a bit of time in the field, and 90% of our job is hands on, with the occasional checking of e-mails etc... although by no means are we stuck in front of computers.
I have worked quite a bit with the combat arms branches, and it is a lot of hard physical work for the most part, but it is not what the media cuts it out to be, there is a lot of "hurry up and wait" as there is in every other trade of course. Unfortunately you will not be constantly on the ranges and so on. I also remember these trades being pretty full as of late, not sure about this posting season though..
Well back to my original point! In the signals world (ACISS) there is a lot of opportunity for travel, and a lot of field time involved, if that is something you're interested in, and being that it is the signals world you have the opportunity to get posted to any unit, as they all need communications to function (just something to think about!).


----------



## Nemo888 (26 Mar 2013)

Looking at the main location for trades is very helpful if you have a spouse. 291 Comm Resrch means *probably* training in Kingston and posting in Ottawa for instance. Finishing at the top of your class often gets you more posting options. *

This should at least get you some leverage with the spouse. Does she have a career already or does she want to go to school? Air force usually has better food and bunks. I hear some money has been dumped on the Army lately. They sure as hell deserve it. Anyway I'm out now so someone probably has more current info.


*Please note these views are contrary to those of your chosen employer. There are absolutely no guarantees for a posting location. Trying to be smart will not protect you when the "big green weenie" comes knocking. This disclaimer includes the terms of every other disclaimer that has ever existed or will exist.


----------



## Hayward89 (26 Mar 2013)

Thanks TechLife, that's exactly what I'm looking for in a trade. Getting out in the field, working with my hands, and getting stuff done. I'll be definitely checking out ACISS. It sounds a lot like what I do now (networking for small to medium businesses, basic WAN/LAN stuff) minus dealing with idiot endusers (hopefully) I don't mind waiting in line to get a solid trade. Cheers bud.

Thank you as well, Nemo888. She's currently finishing a psych degree *cough cough*, but doesn't want to be uprooted or moved from base to base. I plan on talking with a recruiter about my situation soon (didn't get a chance since I think they're closing my local center), but do Army members end up changing bases a lot?


----------



## TechLife (26 Mar 2013)

It really depends on the individual I have found in terms of being posted to different bases. Since I have completed my trades training I have been posted to the same base (different units within the base though) so I haven't had to move around at all. Others have requested different postings and a good handful were granted their preference. You will more than likely be posted elsewhere every 4 years or so, but that does not mean you will not be posted within your current base.
Unfortunately for the first bit or your career (while still in the training system) you will move around a bit for courses, in short stints that is, but it will happen. Fortunately once you are finished your trades training you will most likely remain in the same place for at least 4 years (just based on my career and fellow troops I have been working with for a while now).


----------



## Hayward89 (26 Mar 2013)

Well, moving at least every four years after getting settled in doesn't sound too bad at all, especially given that I might not even have to move in some cases. If she can't appreciate that, she won't appreciate anything lol. And you mentioned there can be a base preference, eh? I know something like that won't be guaranteed, but that's a nice little bit of sweetener no doubt.


----------



## Habs (27 Mar 2013)

Which trades tend to do the most traveling?


----------



## MikeL (27 Mar 2013)

Depends on the unit and employment.


----------



## SentryMAn (27 Mar 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> Which trades tend to do the most traveling?





I'm _guessing _that some Traffic Techs do a decent amount of travelling.


----------



## brihard (27 Mar 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> Which trades tend to do the most traveling?



ACISS, for one- the military never goes anywhere without a communications capability, and we have one unit in particular that concerns itself primarily with this.

MedTech potentially as well, for the same reason. Some of the logistics trades... 

Now, in all of these it *is* possible to sit in the same place for years on end... But if you're motivated fit, and deployable, and you want it, you may find more coming your way in terms of travel. Just recognize that often it will be to places few would choose to visit on their own.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

8 ACCS does a far amount of stuff too AFAIK.


----------

